# help wth loft plans please



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

i want to build a loft just like the ones on pictures but only 4x8 but i need loft plans because i dont know how to start a sample or something.i like the design with the roof slanted. up in the front and down in the back. pleqase help me


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

This will help you get started!


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

not the redrose loft like the one in the document i posted. the redrose one stands out to much in my backyard because of the shape.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

yes i understand what your saying, my point is you take what you like and alter it to your liking, did you scroll down and take a look at all the different lofts based on the red rose design? You could build a loft like "Ribaudo's" but leave the angled fly pen off, see what i mean! Hope that clears things up a bit!


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently built one similar to the red rose lofts but made several changes. I built it shorter and did change the roof pitch as well shorten up the aviary. I also did not leave the front roof panel long for venting and put gable vents in instead to lower the overall profile of the loft to blend in better and stand out less to look like a loft.

My township doesn't "appreciate" pigeons too much if you know what I mean.

There also is a nice little loft on this site that can be scaled down to suit.
http://www.pigeon.org/loftproject.htm


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

ill take the loft into consideration you see thats the problem why i want to make stand out less because of my neighbors theyre kind of weird they think they are the mayor just because their cops.how much do you think i will spend building the loft.i am working all my spring break and getting paid 200 on friday and my mom is going to give me 100 that is a budget of 300 i hope it is enough if not ill keep on working until i accomplish my goal.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lefty1991 said:


> ill take the loft into consideration you see thats the problem why i want to make stand out less because of my neighbors theyre kind of weird they think they are the mayor just because their cops.how much do you think i will spend building the loft.i am working all my spring break and getting paid 200 on friday and my mom is going to give me 100 that is a budget of 300 i hope it is enough if not ill keep on working until i accomplish my goal.


my hubby and I are building our loft now and this is what i learned. first how many birds do you want to keep, got to have room for them all. ceiling no more that 6 foot so you can catch/tame them. have ventilation with out too much draft. you can look in the pigeon union site and they have members lofts on there to get ideas. you can
make it look like a "garden shed " or somthing. have aviaries for them too. hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Go to the Lovebirds.com web site and look at their widowhood loft. You can make a scaled down version of it.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My loft, so far, has only cost me the price of wire. Which is not free by any means but you must have new, strong wire. Search craig's list and all the classified sheets and websites in your area. You may find somebody with a huge pile of trash they would like to get rid of. That huge pile is now my cedar fence and luxury dove flight pen. Free block, free stone, free wood, if you search hard enough you may find people who are remodeling and want stuff hauled away. Even expensive aviaries, lofts, cages for cheap. Full price is for suckers and buying new materials hurts the planet.
Sure you may be cheap and on a tight budget, but if you put the word out that you are "recycling to save the earth" and "raising highly trained, rare birds" you will find help just like I did. You may witness the results in the "dove fortress" thread.


----------

